# Visiting Australia and still working as a freelancer



## BeeGirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am German, living and working as a tax-registered freelance translator in Germany. I receive my jobs usually over the internet from companies all over the world, two years ago I also worked for an Australian company. To refresh my oral skills and to fulfill one of my childhood dreams I want to travel to Australia and live there for *at least half a year, but no more than one year*. 
I read that people without a special permit/visa are not allowed to work "in Australia" and I guess this means companies based in Australia.

Now, the question for me as a visitor is: 
A Am I allowed to work for my clients outside Australia (Europe, USA) as a freelance translator during my stay?
B Am I allowed to work as a freelance translator for a company based in Australia using my German tax-ID as I already did here in Germany?
C What kind of visa would be the best for me if I want to work as a freelancer for companies inside and outside Australia using my German tax-ID?

Thank you in advance and have a nice weekend!


----------



## toto1980 (Apr 7, 2015)

We are a leading company in the data gathering live sporting events . We cover football, basketball ,rugby , volleyball , handball , ice hockey and Futsal and more.

A reasonable level of English is required
Reliability is MUST!
High concentration
Availability

We pay a handsome reward for coverage of the game and reimburse travel expenses and tickets to games .

for more details please send your CV


----------

